

CloudGirlfriend.com - Social Network Girlfriend - prawn
http://cloudgirlfriend.com/

======
onan_barbarian
Step 5: Enjoy months of constant questions from your friends about why this
wonderful girlfriend can't ever visit, and why Googling her doesn't seem to
produce any results, and how no-one who comes from the same putative town has
ever heard of her...

Is this just attention whoring or has does someone genuinely think this is a
good idea?

~~~
prawn
Hard to tell exactly what the purpose is from the limited amount of
information provided. I agree that it seems a little weak if it's just a fake
girlfriend to impress your friends. Might just be some personal stimulation to
add a bit of flavour to life? Bit like <http://www.awesomenessreminders.com/>

Anyone know more about it?

